# tractor won't rev



## tonyhe (Jan 3, 2016)

I have a l3400 Kubota 3 cyl diesel It will not rev up over 1400 rpms I changed the fuel filter


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome tonyhe.
Your L3400 almost same as my L2800 and booklet troubleshooting section mention as you have done also clean or replace air filter canister.

Another area interest I heard over the years,under right side foot floor board there a rubber hose...vaccum...if hole in hose lack of power.

Looking for to your out come.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

First of all, check out Thomas' recommendations. 

My neighbor used to have a Kubota M4700? that would lose power. I used to crack open the injector lines at the injectors one at a time with the engine running to expel any air in the system. It worked every time, but we never figured out how or where the air got into the system.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey tonyhe,

I have a small Kubota G1900 diesel tractor. It has two fuel filters, one behind the rear wheel and one on the side of the engine. Don't know why they had two. Yours may have a second fuel filter which needs changing....check it out.


----------

